# Please Help, I think that may have wiped my ECU with NCS Expert



## Tod24 (Apr 5, 2021)

BMW X5 E70 3.0d 2007

Morning all,
I have been trying to delete my SOS telephone warning light following BMW Doctor on YouTube
By using the NCS Expert Program.

I wrote to ABG ECU module after deleting the 612 code as the guy said you need to delete the 612 from every module
to get rid of the SOS button check after the 2nd module (ABG) the Restraint systems faulty warning light came on so i went no further.

Here's exactly what i did.

NCS Expert

(veicle info displayed)
F2 enter FA
F3 choose chassis e70

enter Vin
select create checksum



delete 612
back
process ecu (no process car showen)

select (6DMOT)
OK
exicute job

change ECU
select ABG 
OK
exicute job


Then fault comes up
RESTRAINT SYSTEMS FAULTY


thats all I did

Any ideas anyone please?
and can it be reversed?

Thanks


----------

